# iPad.



## John Starkey

Hi guys I'm in the apple store writing this on an iPad, I want one,I want one   ,really cool bit of kit,
Regards,
John.


----------



## andyh

buy it


----------



## LondonDragon

Haha was playing with one this morning here in the office, they are actually a nice size, but a tad heavy for long periods of usage while holding with just one hand. Looks cool though.

I will wait a few months to see what the tablets with Android are like, Android or me is just a better OS, there is more stuff available for free for it and its much open source than the Apple stuff.

But the iPad is great if you don't need to do a lot with it other than browse, email, etc...


----------



## andyh

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Haha was playing with one this morning here in the office, they are actually a nice size, but a tad heavy for long periods of usage while holding with just one hand. .


get yourself down the Gym Paulo


----------



## LondonDragon

andyh said:
			
		

> get yourself down the Gym Paulo


Haha no need, I won't be getting one


----------



## George Farmer

I was in the local Apple store the other day and a pirate walked in.

The sales assistant asked him if she could help.  The pirate said, "sure, I'm after the new iPatch".

Seriously though, they do look very cool.  I saw one at Interzoo of all places.


----------



## LondonDragon

They look very cool indeed, but a little over priced for what they are really. They are just an over sized iPod Touch!


----------



## magpie

they look cool.... and people are killing themselves in the factories where they're made, because they're working 12 hour shifts **plus overtime** to try to fill demand. 

otherwise I'd have one. Until Apple sorts out production, I don't think I can justify that... 

m


----------



## glenn

they do look nice and most of apple stuff is so user friends (apart from the mac what with swapping buttons and stuff) 
but this mad me laugh!


----------



## Paulus




----------



## LondonDragon

Lets not turn this into an Apple bashing thread  

Apple made all this possible by introducing sexy devices that actually work and are user friendly (the first Windows Mobile I had I felt like I needed a masters in computing to use the damn thing, and I had an IT background lol), now the rest are just trying to improve on it. The Android is a potential Apple killer, but the quality of the devices still play second fiddle, until a manufacturer designs some sexy kit Apple will continue to dominate.

Saying that, Android has taken over iPhone sales in the states the last couple of months, so times are changing!


----------



## Garuf

I had an iphone and got rid within a week, hated it so much. I've got a samsung smart phone and really like it, would much rather have an android though.


----------



## George Farmer

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Lets not turn this into an Apple bashing thread !





			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I had an iphone and got rid within a week, hated it so much


  We can always rely on Gareth!!


----------



## Mark Evans

I love my iphone. I've had 3 now within 12 months, as they just get broke with the job i do.


----------



## Garuf

I'm not a miserable person, there's just a lot of things I don't really like. The HTC's I like a lot and they don't make you pay for everything like the Iphone did. I had the 3gs and found that the battery ran down super fast and the screen seemed to either be too sensitive or not sensitive at all, often wouldn't unlock. 

ANYWAY!!! I saw a punk with an ipad in the park today, it was a bizar sight. I can't imagine them being much fun to type on or to recline with, you'd have to hold it with one hand and type with the other which if you try with your keyboard now isn't very easy/ comfortable at all.


----------



## LondonDragon

Garuf said:
			
		

> you'd have to hold it with one hand and type with the other which if you try with your keyboard now isn't very easy/ comfortable at all.


Reason I said it was too heavy  but was either that or a lower battery life to make it lighter! you are suppose to type on it while its on your lap or on a flat surface


----------



## Garuf

"Worst idea ever".


----------



## LondonDragon

LOL @ Garuf, could work but think its not flat enough!


----------



## tyrophagus

I typing this on my iPad. It's a really nice device. It's great for consuming media, browsing, email, and I have started reading books again for the first time in years. It's not a PC or a net book and it's not trying to be one.  Don't knock it till you have tried it.  So far I'm impressed and seem to be more so every day I use it.    

I owned an HTC smartphone.  Had everything and more than what an iPhone could offer. It used windoze and although it was an open standard the software I installed on it cost a fortune.  Sat nav was Â£150 on the HTC and a better version of the same software on the iPhone was Â£25. 

The difference between the iPhone and the HTC windows smartphone was that although the HTC could do everything it was impossible to use properly. Tap tap with a stylus, crash after crash.  When I bought an iPhone it just worked!  I was so impressed with the device and the quality of the experience I finally took the advice of a friend and I bought a Mac.

When I owned a PC I never understood what the hype was about, windows was fine, I had bought the software and change was difficult so why change.  

The Mac is not the perfect computer.  It sometimes makes me mad, but when I use a windows computer I find myself wanting to throw it out a window a few times a day as apposed to the Mac which I want to throw out the window only every other day!

I'm not trying to covert people or push Apple because I remember hating that as a pc user.  I didn't want to try a Mac precisely because some people told me I had made the wrong choice and should change. 

Apple control the quality of the experience and match the hardware and software. The use of their products is almost fun, they don't get in the way of what you are trying to do - at least most of the time.  I'd highly recommend you try using them for a few days and then make up your own mind.

You get what you pay for.  If you value quality then you will not only experience that in the ease of use but also in the physical design and quality of the product.  My pc was a cheap noisy plastic overheating box, while my Mac is a silent solid aluminium object of design perfection   it's not for everyone but it's like ehiem spray bars vs cal aqua glass Lilly pipes     (not the best comparison actually as spray bars probably work better than lilly pipes)

I have windows 7 on my Mac. I was scared I would not be able to do everything on it unless I had access to windows.  I never use windows now after 8 months,  a waste of money paying for the OS to run on the Mac. I can't go back to windows now that I have been bitten by the Apple bug.

Try it, you are unlikely to be sorry....


----------



## andyh

I am apple through and through! I have many apple products all of which are solid! 

Iphone is the phone that all others try to be?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

yay! i am so excited i can multitask on my ipads now...


----------



## tyrophagus

wearsbunnyslippers said:
			
		

> yay! i am so excited i can multitask on my ipads now...



    He can have one in both hands and type with his nose!

or he can ditch one and in a week when the OS 4 is released he can multitask like all the other tablet computers that don't exist yet


----------



## LondonDragon

Some interesting uses for it:


----------



## andyh

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Some interesting uses for it:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/11886557



that boy likes velcro!


----------



## glenn

thats a funny video...as if he put it on his motor bike,   thats tempting fate!


----------



## Garuf

I wonder if they've blended it yet. I remember showing my grandad them blending an iphone his face was dynamite.

edit, I can't believe he missed the most obvious one, drinks tray to go with the iphone coaster.


----------



## glenn

Garuf said:
			
		

> I wonder if they've blended it yet.


yes...   what a waste of money and good tec  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAl28d6tbko&feature=related


----------



## Garuf

They get given them free, they had a Q and A and they said a lot of companies donate stuff because it's good free promotion.


----------



## JamesM

I'm no fan of Apple products, but I do like the iPad and I really want one! 

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1936683


----------



## LondonDragon

JamesM said:
			
		

> I'm no fan of Apple products, but I do like the iPad and I really want one!


I just like the freedom and diversity of applications available for windows to do anything.
But after playing with one a couple of days this week, I am actually thinking of buying one to replace my very old iBook, and use it also as a training device for me to keep and my PDF documentation and makes notes on the PDFs, bookmarks, etc... I did think about the Kindle or the Sony eReader, but this is a much nicer device for that


----------



## LondonDragon

This one looks interesting!!  http://blog.laptopmag.com/viliv-x10-and ... s-hp-video

Going to wait a little more and see what tablets come out with Android, would rather go Android than Apple!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers




----------



## LondonDragon

I kind of like the iPad lol just didn't get one because the price is too much for what it is, so waiting for an Android equivalent that will for sure be much cheaper and do more (might not look as sexy though).


----------



## tyrophagus

LondonDragon IMHO it's not about how much it does but how well it does what it can do.  I had an HTC with windows mobile.  It could do as much as my iPhone can but 2 years earlier.  Trouble was that it did everything badly so when I tried an iPhone it changed my perception of smart phones.

I've had an iPad for a while now.  It's great.  I'm sure when the operating system is updated to iOS4 later this year it will be even better.  It's easy to type on, the screen is great for photos and reading.  I use it mostly for Internet browsing and email.  It's definitely a luxury.  Its great being able to pick it up and be on the Internet in 2 seconds rather than waiting to boot up a computer. 

I'm sure an android based device will work fine and I'm glad apple does not have only windows to worry about as it drives their development forward.  I don't think the iPhone would have seen multitasking as soon as it did if it were not for pressure from android based devices.  I'm sure there will be some fantastic devices developed for android, probably do more than an iPad.  Question is will they do it as well as the iPad?


----------



## LondonDragon

Agree with all you said, I changed from Windows Mobile to Android about 3 months ago, what a difference Android is really the OS that will challenge Apple, Windows Mobile is pretty much done and dusted.

I got the HTC Desire, compared to current iPhones it puts them second best, the new iPhone 4 looks promising and should top it, but there are more Android devices being released all the time.

A lot of guys from work that used iPhone has swapped to the Desire after testing my phone, I never been a fan of the iPhone due to its locked down nature.



			
				tyrophagus said:
			
		

> I'm sure there will be some fantastic devices developed for android, probably do more than an iPad.  Question is will they do it as well as the iPad?



Android does what the iPad does and does it even better, now what we need are some sexy devices that actually work and feel good, the operating system is already an apple killer, just need the hardware to match!


----------



## LondonDragon

Got an iPad in the end (persuaded my boss to get me one) and using it now, it's a very good device but still as some limitations, like it should have multiple user support, camera at the front for web chatting, it's quite heavy when using it for long periods, no multiple tasking at the moment, I am sure that will be sorted with iOS 4.

I use it to configure all my networking devices over wifi or via tethering on my mobile phone, did not see the need to pay two contracts to get it with 3G. Got all my work documentation and configs always at hand, got loads of magazines in PDF format and books on it. Does not have USB which is a shame, but overall pretty impressed with it.

I would not buy an iPhone. But has a tablet this is a great device, a few Android versions are starting to pop out now, just have to wait and see how those compare.


----------



## JamesM

Lucky pup, they do look great.. Sat in the garden last night trying to balance the laptop on one knee with my monthly treat of a glass of wine on the other proved a little difficult. A pad would make my life almost complete!


----------



## Walthour

They look very cool indeed, but a little over priced for what they are really. They are just an over sized iPod Touch!


----------



## foxfish

I absolutely love my Ipad, best toy I have every owned, I bought one pretty much as soon as they came out & just recently updated to the latest model.
Where I live, it cost me £330 & I consider that is money well spent.
The amount of apps available are just amazing especially if you are into art or photography, as a photo storage unit the device is second to none!
A few quirks though - the auto spell check drives me mad when typing & you cant turn it off - the search button to browse the app store is terrible & no flash player is very annoying on occasions.
However, what a machine, the touch screen is so superior to any over hand held device but, most importantly the Ipad is just so much fun & joy to own


----------



## LondonDragon

If you are in the market for a new tablet until now I would not recommend anything other than an iPad (I have one), I have been using the Samsung Galaxy Tab also for the last few weeks and if you want a smaller device its great, but there is a new iPad Killer in the market, the only one at the moment that can compete with it to be honest.

Have a look here: 
ASUS - Eee- ASUS Eee Pad Transformer TF101


Review: Asus Eee Pad Transformer review- The Inquirer 

Video Review:



Comparison with iPad2


----------



## Bobtastic

Thanks LD. I'm liking to look of the Asus. I'll have to start saving my pennies!


----------



## LondonDragon

Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Thanks LD. I'm liking to look of the Asus. I'll have to start saving my pennies!


Its available to pre-order now from Amazon and other places, release date 1st June


----------



## Steve Smith

My birthday soon...  You guys are welcome to club together and buy me the Asus


----------

